# Blank screen with flashing cursor in the top left.



## LauraJane1995 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello, my Toshiba laptop (windows XP) has just recently crashed (I'm using my sister's computer now). I will try to explain this in as much detail as I can as I know it helps. I was on the internet and then my computer froze, my mouse wasn't moving, Ctrl+Alt+Delete wasn't working, Escape wasn't working. I couldn't do anything, so I switched it off manually. Then, I waited about 10 seconds and then turned it on. The Toshiba logo appeared as normal but then, instead of loading windows, it loaded a black screen and a flashing cursor was in the top-left corner. I couldn't type or anything. So again, I turned my computer off manually and then on again, and the Toshiba logo appeared, then I noticed on the bottom of the screen, it said something like: Press F2 for setup or F12 for boot device setup. So, first I tried pressing F2 (setup), this didn't help, it just said please wait at the bottom and then loaded a black screen. So, I turned off my computer manually again and then turned it on, this time I pressed F12. It loaded a menu with three options: 
HDD HTS541060G9ATOO-(PM)
CD/DVD MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-841S-(SM)
LAN

I tried all of them and it just came up with a black screen.
My mother phoned some computer tech support helpline (thetechguys.com) and told them, they just told her to try and get into setup (F2) but she told them that it wasn't working and they said that it was probably a problem with a computer part and that she should take it in for repair but it would cost £200 ! It's already near christmas and I really don't want her to have to spend that, is it really a problem with a part in the computer? Is there any way to get my laptop working again so that I don't lose my files? It had loads of pictures of my family, friends and pets and I _really_ don't want to have to lose them. Can anyone help me? Thanks.


----------



## pahoo31 (Aug 28, 2007)

Have you tried to boot into safe mode? You'll need to find out what key does this (maybe f8) and try at startup. pahoo31


----------



## LauraJane1995 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, I tried this, I held down Ctrl when the Toshiba logo came on and when I press any of the options (Safe Mode, Safe Mode with Networking, Safe Mode with Command Prompt, Last Known Good Configuration (your most recent settings that worked and Start Windows Normally) it just stays on the same screen with the options and with the option that I chose highlighted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

It has come to my attention that you might have a heat or voltage issue with your computer. We can not assume that it is one of these so we will go ahead and check. I would like you to download and install the program *Speedfan*. When you are done installing Speedfan open and look for 3 columns. One should have temperatures, the other should have voltages, and the last one should contain your fan speeds. When you have found this information please post to me in a column such as this: (Example)



> Temperatures
> 
> Temp1: 30 C
> Temp2: 60 C
> ...


If you are running on a *Dell Laptop* please follow these steps then post your temperatures, voltages, and fan speeds:


Open *Speedfan*
Click *Configure* on the *Main Screen*
Go to the *Options* Tab
*Check* the: "Enable DELL Support (use this function only on DELL notebooks)" check box
Click *Ok* then *Close* Speedfan
*Start* Speedfan once again

Then post your *temperatures*, *voltages*, and *fan speeds*.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I am seeing that your computer might have a voltage or overheating issue that is preventing from booting normally into Windows. Start up your computer by either tapping the *F1*, *F2*, *F4*, *F6*, *F8*, *F10*, *F11*, *F12*, or *Delete *keys to access the systems BIOS. For the exact information on what key to start up the System BIOS refer back to *Original Manufacturer System Documentation*.

After getting into the BIOS, look for a page that would have something like, eg. PC Health Screen or System Monitoring Page. When you have found a page similar to this post back what the BIOS says for your *temperatures*, *voltages*, and *fan speeds*.


----------



## LauraJane1995 (Dec 9, 2007)

Only one problem with your suggestion, I can't get my laptop on so how can I install it? :sigh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

It has come to my attention that you might have something physically wrong with your RAM. To check this we will use a program called, *Memtest86+*. Choose the choice I have put down in the picture below and download it to your desktop.










Once you have downloaded it to your desktop, extract the file from the Zip folder and place the ISO file on your desktop. I would then like you to burn the ISO onto a CD-R, DVD-R, CD+R, or DVD+R using programs such as Nero, or a burning studio software. If you do not have such a program, then you can download and install the free program *Active ISO Burner*. You can then burn the ISO to the disk with this new program or your old program.

After you have burnt it to a disk you will have to set your BIOS to make you boot up from the CD Drive first. Restart your computer and at the first loading screen keep tapping either the F1, F2, F4, F6, F8, F10, F11, F12, or Delete keys to access the BIOS. If you can not get into the BIOS refer back to system documentation for further help with accessing it. When successfully accessed the BIOS look for something that says Boot Device Priority, or Boot Sequence. Set your CD Drive as first using the arrow keys or + and - keys.

After setting it to first insert your disk and restart the system. Start the test and let it run as it will take approximately one day. If you have more then one stick of RAM then please follow the below instructions:



> *If You Have More than One Stick of RAM*
> 
> If you have more than one stick of RAM, then remove all of the sticks except for one and do the test on them individually. This test will be 1 day per stick of RAM so if you have 2 sticks of RAM then the tests will take about two days. Change each stick when each stick test is finished with the other ones that have to be tested. You can remove a RAM stick by pressing down on the 2 clenches at its sides. Here is an example picture:


----------



## LauraJane1995 (Dec 9, 2007)

But I can't turn my computer on... how am I supposed to download a program?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Download Memtest on a "working" computer, and burn it to a disk like in the instructions. Then boot up from the disk on the "bad" computer.


----------



## LauraJane1995 (Dec 9, 2007)

Are you sure memtest doesn't contain any viruses? Also, what memtest would I have to download?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

I am sure, our forum has used this tool for years to check for RAM :laugh:. As for which one to download please read the WHOLE speech as it has pictures and examples within it. The one that is circled in red is the one you should use.

EDIT: Why do you think there is a virus within the diagnostic software?


----------



## LauraJane1995 (Dec 9, 2007)

I just told my mother about this solution, she doesn't think it's a good idea, don't know why but it's probably incase this software does contain a virus and then she has to pay £400 for computer repairs. Is there any way to do this without having to download software?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

I am sorry Laura, but take it from me, and the staff of this forum, we have never directed people to download viruses. Besides even IF you got a virus which you will never get I will transfer your case to the FREE security help forum. Now you MUST download this tool or I can not help any farther :frown:


----------



## LauraJane1995 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it, I'll try to talk my mother round... it'll be hard but never mind... Argh! Why do computers have to go wrong? :laugh:


----------



## LauraJane1995 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll try convince her to download it then... eek!


----------



## StickmanNZ (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a Toshiba Tecra S2 with the same problem as you. i have tested the ram, it is all ok. i cant even get the computer to boot from a CD to reinstall XP. any ideas anyone?


----------



## Frankas (Feb 6, 2010)

Check your hard drive is installed and properly seated in its socket.

My sister just now had a similar problem with her Compaq Presario laptop, only 15 months old. She called me desperate. I got her to reboot pressing F10 or F8 repeatedly. This got her into the BIOS - which indicated "NO IDE DEVICE DETECTED" - so it wasn't seeing her hard drive. I downloaded the user manual for her laptop, looked up "Remove Hard Drive" and got her to remove the Hard Drive cover to check that the HD was correctly seated. I saw in the manual that the HD is held in place with 3 screws and wondered if somehow the screws could have come loose. She removed the HD cover... and told me that the HD was loose inside the compartment. The 3 screws were MISSING! 2 or 3 weeks ago, she had had the machine repaired by some outfit called Digitec - the ONLY time since new her laptop had been opened, and they had clearly failed to replace the screws! She of course didn't have the screws to put in but reseated the HD which was quite tight and replaced the cover and Abracadabra! problem solved - at least temporarily until she can get replacement screws.


----------



## voltare1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I Have found the cause of this fault, It has NOTHING to do with ram, or hard drive or any card plugged in to the unit, its a corrupt bios. 
You need to dis-assemble the unit completely, then de-solder the battery (or unplug it, if its that type) .

once this is done, boot it up, test that it goes in to bios (F2) and that it boots to the network boot page. 

resolder the battery, put back together and she's done.
[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I48CNtdYuRw]YouTube - How to repair a Toshiba laptop that won't boot, black screen white curser, after the toshiba logo[/URL]
this video is how i did it on an L300, but the fault is identical, so should work


----------

